# what music are you listening to right now



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

i am listening to fear before the march of flames:should have stayed in the shallows and norma jean: memphis will be laid to waste what are all you peeps listening to?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

the offspring - the kids aren't alright


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Panic! At the disco - but its better if you do
From First to Last - Featuring some of your favorite words


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Smoke On The Water-Deep Purple

Back In Black-ACDC

Except im not listening to them im playin them on my guitar.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

If we don't make it we'll fake it, by Death from above 1979, album:Heads Up


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

******* yacht club-Craig Morgan
Home- Micheal Buble
Fastcars and Freedom- Rascal Flatts
If Heaven- Andy Griggs

Those are the ones coming up on my playlist


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Kanye west- goldigger
Flegmaatikot- kun me kruisaillaan


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

The killers-somebody told me :mrgreen:


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Fish Friend said:


> The killers-somebody told me :mrgreen:


the killers rule. i cant wait for their next CD!!!!


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Death Cab for Cutie - Soul meets body


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ nice choice


Armor for sleep - car underwater


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Jmes blunt - youre beautiful


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

a Gary Allan CD


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

hogan7 said:


> Death Cab for Cutie - Soul meets body


YES INDIE ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My brother's got tickets to a death cab concert and he just saw the decemberists a few nights agoand i may hit a ben folds concert soon

I'm still listening to Death from Above 1979(that's all i listen to), the songs called Better of Dead, Album: Better of Dead Single


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Nine Inch Nails - The Downward Spiral


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Im watching this afternoons Nascar race from our DVR. So dont tell me who won.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Lyin' Eyes - Eagles
So So Long - Dierks Bentley

Fish_doc: ***** ****** won!! I thought he was going to win. He did really well. Lol jk.


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

well we have some indi fans so heres a unknown of band. 

Colossal - You Run Marathons.


----------

